# Looking for Abs workout



## khan.saab.357 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi there,  I've been looking to a good workout for abs. Can someone provide the details and also whether abs workout should be done before or after weight lifting.


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 1, 2015)

Go to bodybuilding.com


----------



## mickems (Jan 1, 2015)

khan.saab.357 said:


> Hi there,  I've been looking to a good workout for abs. Can someone provide the details and also whether abs workout should be done before or after weight lifting.



Just remember that doing ab work may not reveal the muscles. I remember your post concerning your belly fat. Getting rid of fat alone can show ab muscles, even if you don't work the abs themselves. Also, being lean seems to show a lot of muscle, just not big muscle.


----------



## snake (Jan 1, 2015)

Abs are unlike most other muscles. You never hear anyone say, "I want big abs" or "My abs just won't grow". Conversely, how many time do you hear someone say, "Dude's got some good abs" and they are talking about a basketball player or some skaterboy.

Truth is, what you're looking for is almost all in your diet. Personally, I do 3 sets, 4 reps of one exercise, that's it.

Ow, let me not forget; squats! Real squats, bar on the back, weight you can handle of only 6, parallel depth. I don't know why but some guys can just squat and have good abs; one big stabilizer muscles those abs are I guess.


----------



## Fruity (Jan 2, 2015)

I heard somewhere that using the chin up/pull bar for ab training is the most efficient way.

Just hang of a bar and raise your legs and do variations of that.

Is this true /? it seems legit as it does a lot of stabilizing and is really hard. Haven't tested it out enough tho. 


I just spread 200 sit ups through out the day. 50 before breakfast and so on


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 2, 2015)

abs are for pussies


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Jan 2, 2015)

You build core strength by doing squats and other big lifts


----------



## conan (Jan 2, 2015)

20 minutes a day of rhythmic gymnastics, but only if done within the squat rack.


----------



## Azog (Jan 4, 2015)

Mrs.IH88 said:


> Go to bodybuilding.com



Hahaha! Nice traps, btw.

Dont over think abs. Just hit em quick 2-3 times a week. I do 3x a week alternating between 5 sets of cable crunches and hanging leg raises or leg raises off a decline bench. I have been doing 3-4 sets of 1min vacuums in every AM. Keeps my waist nice and tight.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 4, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> abs are for pussies



i was joking...abs make the body look great..at one point in my life i was doing 500 situps a day


----------

